# Which of these "solid core" interior doors is the best value?



## Dave88LX

Have a trio of 30" x 80" bedroom doors to replace. 

Lowes has free upgrade going on right now to "Safe N Sound" on their masonite doors. Cost: $75. They also sell Milliken Millwork PA door, $130.

Home Depot has Jeld-Wen's version of a solid core for $117 with their sale price.

All are 6 panel/flat jamb/brushed nickel hinges/identical optioned. If the Masonite is the best value, then great. I just don't want to buy junk (I know, look where I'm buying it from).

I will be in this house for at most one more year, FWIW. Then either renting it out most likely (darn market).

Thank you.


----------



## kaschmid3

Are they pre hung of just slab r u sure they t solid snd not hollow


----------



## oh'mike

I've installed many of the Masonite and Jenweld solid core doors over the years with good results---Not familiar with the third option----

I suggest you look over all three and see what the jambs are made of----you need to assess the quality / cost and make that call your self---sorry, I just never compared them side by side---


----------



## Dave88LX

kaschmid3 said:


> Are they pre hung of just slab r u sure they t solid snd not hollow


Yep, pre-hung flat jamb solid core.


----------



## Dave88LX

oh'mike said:


> I've installed many of the Masonite and Jenweld solid core doors over the years with good results---Not familiar with the third option----
> 
> I suggest you look over all three and see what the jambs are made of----you need to assess the quality / cost and make that call your self---sorry, I just never compared them side by side---


The third option might just be a local option. Unfortunately I can't see either one without ordering them (I could see the hollow core, but not these solid ones). Good question, I'll take another look at the spec sheet and see what the jambs are made of. I just didn't know if one had an overall better reputation than the other (Reliabilt vs. Jeld-Wen).


----------



## joecaption

Why the added expence of a soild door if your just going to turn around and sell it?
There not likly to add to the resale value.
And why flat jambs, is the trim you have on the everything else that differant?
Just trying to grasp the big picture.


----------



## Dave88LX

I will still be living here for up to another year. Plus, who wants to listen to their 2 and 4 year old cry when they are put in their room? :laughing:

Nothing special about the casing I have on other doors. The couple doors I have done, flat and split jamb, I found it easier to do the flat and add casing. The split jamb casings/jambs were pretty warped/bent. I don't know if that's normal or a fluke.

Not to mention, if Reliabilt is "good enough", then there is no added cost.


----------



## oh'mike

I like the feel of a solid core bedroom door----I'm with you--split jamb doors look cheap---I prefer to choose my own trim---2 1/2" usually---better look and it hides the paint/caulk lines from the old casings----


----------



## Dave88LX

One other thing, I know it's more of a local thing I guess, but who would I look to for in-stock solid core doors? I'm looking at 3-4 weeks from the box stores.


----------



## kwikfishron

Dave88LX said:


> One other thing, I know it's more of a local thing I guess, but who would I look to for in-stock solid core doors? I'm looking at 3-4 weeks from the box stores.


Don't know about "in stock" but my local lumber yard (not box store) can get me just about anything in a week or less.


----------



## cleveman

Don't walk away from the big box stores, run.

I have an old-fashioned lumberyard nearby and two others which all compete against each other.

They have a lot of door and jamb choices, as well as the hinges. They will make your doors up in 2 days and deliver to your site. I have had them deliver one door before and carry it in the house. I didn't have enough guts to ask the guy to carry it upstairs with me.

I learned that the 1 3/4" thick door is $5 more than the 1 3/8".

I think I paid about $114 for my last door, and it was a 2'-8" door.

Ask a salesman about the doors. On the jambs I got, you could choose between a solid wood with veneer, plywood, or particle board. And the veneer on the wall sides of the jambs are nearly 1/4". Little things like this make a big difference.

They also come wrapped up nice, and packaged with pieces of wood tacked on, holding them together.


----------



## Dave88LX

I can check with local lumberyards; I don't know any off hand. I will have to hit up the _Googles Machine_ to see what I can find.

Called a few, nobody seems to stock them. PITA.


----------

